# Technische Probleme am Rad



## regenmagichnich (2. September 2011)

Hallo

Hier kann jeder seine technischen/mechanischen Probleme schildern, in der Hoffnung das jemand mit gutem Rat zur Seite steht. Ich eröffne diesen thread weil es einen ähnlichen noch nicht gibt und weil ich leider ein kleines oder eher großes Problem hab und ich fürchte ihr werdet mich dafür Steinigen bis ich umfall: Ich hab mein Tretlager schief eingeschraubt, es hat sich schon gut ins Gewinde gefressen und geht nicht mehr vor und nicht zurück. Meine schlimmste befürchtung, Rahmen und Tretlager im Arsch.

Bitte helft mir^^

lG
Nico


----------



## pippi (2. September 2011)

ich kann dich beruhigen. die kurbelschrauben kannste noch verwenden, der rest is im arsch   (nichts für ungut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenmagichnich (2. September 2011)

Juhuuu =/

Also eigentlich ist das Tretlager selber richtig eingeschraubt, nur die Verschraubung an der anderen Seite des Tretlagers sitzt schief im Rahmen. Ich werd mir morgen mal Superliquides Kriechöl kaufen, vielleicht kann ich noch was machen. So schnell geb ich mich nicht geschlagen^^

Edit: Ich hab noch ne bessere Idee, ich lass am besten die Finger davon und bring es morgen zum Radladen.


----------



## kamo-i (2. September 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> ich kann dich beruhigen. die kurbelschrauben kannste noch verwenden, der rest is im arsch   (nichts für ungut)



 !!! 

...aber echt mieß!


----------



## mueslimann (2. September 2011)

Für kaputte Gewinde gibt es auch Rettungsmöglichkeiten. Je nachdem wie  kaputt es ist, wie stark es belastet werden soll etc. gibt es mehrere  Optionen. Wenn der Schaden klein ist, würde vielleicht Nachschneiden  reichen. 
 Hilft das nix mehr muss was anderes ran. Ob das der Rahmen wert ist,  musst Du selber gucken, weiß ja nicht um was für einen Rahmen es geht.
 Reset http://www.reset-racing.de/ bietet soweit ich weiß auch solche Rahmenreparaturen an.
 Außerdem gibt es wohl Reparaturlager (z.B. von Mavic) Ob es da auch was dem Einsatzbereich angemessenes gibt, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Trialmaniax (2. September 2011)

regenmagichnich schrieb:


> Superliquides Kriechöl




unerreicht


----------



## regenmagichnich (2. September 2011)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Für kaputte Gewinde gibt es auch Rettungsmöglichkeiten. Je nachdem wie  kaputt es ist, wie stark es belastet werden soll etc. gibt es mehrere  Optionen. Wenn der Schaden klein ist, würde vielleicht Nachschneiden  reichen.
> Hilft das nix mehr muss was anderes ran. Ob das der Rahmen wert ist,  musst Du selber gucken, weiß ja nicht um was für einen Rahmen es geht.
> Reset http://www.reset-racing.de/ bietet soweit ich weiß auch solche Rahmenreparaturen an.
> Außerdem gibt es wohl Reparaturlager (z.B. von Mavic) Ob es da auch was dem Einsatzbereich angemessenes gibt, keine Ahnung.




Das klingt ja schonmal aufmunternd. Ich denke und hoffe das Nachschneiden reichen wird. Von Reset ist auch das Innenlager. Ich bring die Kiste morgen zum Radladen und lass den daran herumquälen. Der hat dickere arme als ich und kann den Rahmen in nen Schraubstock spannen.

@Trialmaniax: Hab ich jetzt was gewonnen? Vielleicht eine Dose Superliquides ultradünnflüssiges Kriechöl?

lG
Nico


----------



## regenmagichnich (5. September 2011)

Komm grad vom Radladen und Pipi hatte recht =( 
man bin ich ein Idiot. 400 Euronen einfach in der Pfeife geraucht =(

Mein nächstes Technisches Problem ist jetzt also der Steuersatz. Ist ein eingepresster Steuersatz eine einmalige Geschichte, oder kann man diesen wieder rausbekommen und in einem neuen Rahmen verwenden? Bitte um schnelle antwort..

lG
Nico


----------



## erwinosius (5. September 2011)

Ich weiÃ nicht ob ich mich so schnell geschlagen geben wÃ¼rde. Das alte Lager irgendwie wieder rausbekommen, n neues Gewinde reinschneiden so gut es geht und dann ein Tretlager mit Loctite "so fest wie es nur geht" einkleben. Sollte dann auf jeden Fall ne Weile halten. Und wenn man ein gutes Tretlager nimmt das dann dauerhaft auch hÃ¤lt kann man dadurch evtl ne LÃ¶sung erhalten die auch mittelfristig funtioniert. 
Ist n Versuch wert. Besser als schnell mal 400â¬ in die Tonne zu treten.
gruÃ
erwin


----------



## regenmagichnich (5. September 2011)

Hi Erwin!

Ich war ja beim Radladen und hab es mir rausmachen lassen. Der  Zweiradmechi ist ein echter Hühne, zwei Meter groß und er hat es nicht  mit Manneskraft rausbekommen, nur mit der Pressluftknarre. Es ist nicht  ein Gewindegang übrig, alles Aluminiumstaub. Da hilft auch kein Loctide mehr... Ich denke doch, dass ich wohl aufgeben muss. Daher die Frage mit dem Steuersatz...

lG
Nico


----------



## ecols (5. September 2011)

oh mann!! diese idioten..
ich hatte mal ein ähnliches problem.. Hab das Lager quasi IM Rahmen zerlegt und die verbleibende Buchse mit ner Eisensäge zerschnitten (ist ja eh nur Alu). Das Resultat war, dass ich es ganz leicht rausdrehen konnte. Der mm Spalt hat genug Verformungsraum geboten um es raus zu bekommen.

Ich würde auf jeden fall versuchen die neue Hülse einzukleben. Als Alternative fällt mir noch ein den Rahmen auszudrehen (sofern das nötig ist) und ne passende Hülse in geringem Übermaß zu fertigen. Dann hast du halt was  proprietäres, aber musst den Rahmen nicht weg werfen. Gibt ja einige hier im Forum die Zugang zu Drehmaschinen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (6. September 2011)

regenmagichnich schrieb:


> ...Ist ein eingepresster Steuersatz eine einmalige Geschichte, oder kann man diesen wieder rausbekommen und in einem neuen Rahmen verwenden? Bitte um schnelle antwort..
> 
> lG
> Nico



soweit ich weiß ist jeder steuersatz eingepresst. heißt du kannst ihn jederzeit wieder raus pressen/schlagen. es gibt da auch spezielles werkzeug. kann man sich aber sparen. einfachste variante: großen schraubendreher durchstecken auf die innenkanten und los geprügelt. manche sitzen sehr fest, da sollte man einen gegenstand nehmen der keine kerben in der kante hinterlässt. viel erfolg.


----------



## erwinosius (6. September 2011)

Pippi hat recht. Die sind alle eingeschlagen. Ich wÃ¼rde aber keinen Schraubendreher sondern eher irgendwas mit ner grÃ¶Ãeren AuflageflÃ¤che nehmen (8mm rund). Sonst haust du dir vor allem Macken rein. Die bekommst du zwar auch rein aber nicht so sehr. AuÃerdem ist das ja eh an der Innenseite und dann nicht so schlimm.
Aufpassen dass man immer das Werkzeug zum Ausschlagen umsetzt. Also nicht komplett auf einer Stelle Ausklopfen sondern immer um 90Â° verdreht klopfen.

Und wie gesagt, ich wÃ¼rde es trotzdem mit einkleben probieren. Habe zwar selbst noch keine Erfahrungen mit Loctite "660" gemacht. Aber einige hier im Forum schwÃ¶ren drauf. Und viel kaputt machen kannst ja nicht auÃer die 10â¬ fÃ¼r die Flasche.
SpaltfÃ¼llend bis 0,5mm sollte reichen.

Man kann auch mal schauen ob es die EinschraubhÃ¼lsen fÃ¼rs Tretleager auch aus Alu gibt. Dann kÃ¶nnte man die eine Seite einlegen und einfach festschweiÃen. 

gruÃ
erwin


----------



## ecols (6. September 2011)

einkleben mit 2 komponenten metall könnte auch klappen. 

Zum Ausschlagen eignen sich Kunststoffstäbe hervorragend. Mein King hat keinen Kratzer abbekommen!


----------



## dane08 (6. September 2011)

ein stück holz ist auch gut zum ausschlagen, hat bei mir jedenfalls immer wunderbar funktioniert und keinerlei Kratzer hiterlassen


----------



## regenmagichnich (6. September 2011)

Moin moin Leude =)
Heute regnet es, ich mag kein Regen. Aber biken kann ich grad eh nicht
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








ecols schrieb:


> oh mann!! diese idioten...



Oh nee nee, das darfst du nicht falsch verstehen, der idiot bin ich. Ich  hab die Verschraubungshülse zuerst in den Rahmen geschraubt und das  schief und dann das Tretlager, dadurch ist dann doch wohl auch das Lager schief  reingekommen. Und wie Aluminiumspäne nunmal so sind (die Schweine) hat  sich das ganze dann richtig fein festgefressen. Es blieb wirklich nichts  anderes mehr übrig als Pressluftratsche...


Einkleben und mit gewalt reindonnern, ja die idee hab ich mir heute morgen auch von meinem Kaffesatz erzählen lassen. Weil, wie du sagst erwin, mehr kaputt machen kann ich nicht. Mir viel dann auch gleich loctide ein. Dann war ich heut in drei baumärkten und überall gabs nur Mittelfest. Der Herr von Hornbach hat mir dann, oh welch ein Zufall, Pattex zwei Komponenten Metall in die hand gedrückt =)
aber heute gehts nicht mehr ans Werk, ich muss heiabubu machen, glaub ich.

Danke für die Tipps mit dem Steuersatz!!!

lG
Nico


----------



## regenmagichnich (7. September 2011)

SOOO! Es ist vollbracht, das Lager ist wieder im Rahmen und Pattex Metall ist mal echt ein verdammt geiles Zeug. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass wird noch recht lange gut gehen. Vielen Dank liebe Leute =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trailer (8. September 2011)

Moin,
ich hab auch ein Problem...drum frag ich hier mal eben schnell, hoffe das gehört hier hin....

Ich fahre vorne ne Hs11 (die neue) und schon nach ein paar mal fahren schleifen sich die Bremsbeläge extrem;...; exrem doll schräg ab.

Man stelle es sich so vor:

Beläge sind top eingestellt bzw. zu geschliffen (weil TryAll Halteschellen ohne Klemmring). Die Beläge werden aber immer "in die Gabel rein gezogen" sodass sich die Beläge keilförmig abfahren. 

Hab ne Trialtech Gabel, Rockman Felge und Coustl Beläge.

Ich hab mal bisschen rumgefragt und es haben kaum Leute das Problem, dass es so extrem ist.

Was soll ich machen?

Das ganze geht einerseits auf die Bremspower als auch, dass die Beläge total schnell fertig sind.....

danke schon mal


----------



## ecols (8. September 2011)

Fährst du nen Booster?


----------



## pippi (8. September 2011)

hab das selbe problem. trialtech gabel. rockman felge. allerdings halteschellen mit klemmring. das problem: die beläge lockern sich ziemlich schnell (die plastikklammern im belag) dadurch schleifen sie. stellt man sie nun weiter weg, werden sie durch den längeren weg, mehr hebelwirkung, in die gabel gezogen und schleifen sich schief ab. hab ewig rum probiert. jetzt schleift sich nur noch eine seite schräg ab. frag mich nicht was ich anders gemacht hab...

ich hoffe du erhälst die lösung und gibst sie hier preis


----------



## echo trailer (8. September 2011)

@ecols: nein ich fahre keinen 


@pippi:  hmm....ich hab gehofft jetzt kommt die lösung 
das komische ist ja, dass man das Problem bei der HR Bremse ja nicht hat


----------



## ecols (9. September 2011)

aaalso: Ich würde Alu Backings und Booster probieren. Das ist vermutlich nicht "weg" zu kriegen sondern nur besser in den Griff. Da gibts sehr viele Stellen die Flexen und Spiel entwickeln können, davon gilt es maximal viele zu eliminieren. Zum Beispiel indem die Belagsnachstellung ganz zurück gedrehtr ist und die Kolben so weit wie möglich an der Felge. In diesem Fall würde auch eine breitere VR Felge die Hebel verbessern. Der Booster verringert dann den flext der Schrauben. Die Alu Backings leiern nciht so schnell aus wie Plastik. 

Das sind so meine Tuning Ideen.


----------



## Sherco (9. September 2011)

Diese Klemmung an den Plastikbelägen kann man auch nachträglich ein wenig enger biegen,hilft aber auch nicht langfristig leider.


----------



## MisterLimelight (9. September 2011)

günstige Idee: Teflonband um die Kolben. Das soll zumindest ein Durchrutschen der Kolben in der Schelle verhindern. Ob es auch seitlichen Halt gibt wage ich zu bezweifeln aber versuchen kann man´s mal ...


----------



## regenmagichnich (10. September 2011)

Kann es sein das meine Übersetzung mit 18 Zähnen und 6 - Fach Kasette ein wenig kurz ist und das vorne ein 22er mehr Spaß bringen würde? Oder bringen die 4 Zähne Unterschied nicht so viel?


----------



## MisterLimelight (10. September 2011)

Kasette? 99% der gängigen Trialräder haben keine (mehr). 
Ohne Angabe was für Ritzel da drauf sind wird man Dir nicht helfen können.


----------



## regenmagichnich (11. September 2011)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> Kasette? 99% der gängigen Trialräder haben keine (mehr).
> Ohne Angabe was für Ritzel da drauf sind wird man Dir nicht helfen können.



Ich hätte nicht gedacht das ich so ein individuelles Rad hab. Die Kasette: 13-18. Aber schon gut Ich hab die Lösung schon zwischen den Zeilen gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (11. September 2011)

Och, warum nicht. Spricht ja erstmal nix gegen. Mitnichten plante ich eine Lösung zwischen den Zeilen zu schreiben. Ich am 20"-Rad fahre 18-12, was da wohl das Gängigste ist. Da kommst Du ja mit 18-13 nichtmal ran. Ganz spontan würde ich desshalb schon sagen, dass Du auf jeden Fall ein 22er Ritzel vorne montieren solltest. Wenn dann 22-13 zu schwer ist kannst Du ja immer noch auf z.B. 22-15 schalten. Was gängig am MTB ist kann ich Dir nicht beantworten ...


----------



## pippi (11. September 2011)

bei mtb fahren die meissten vorne 18t hinten 15t.


----------



## regenmagichnich (12. September 2011)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> Och, warum nicht. Spricht ja erstmal nix gegen. Mitnichten plante ich eine Lösung zwischen den Zeilen zu schreiben. Ich am 20"-Rad fahre 18-12, was da wohl das Gängigste ist. Da kommst Du ja mit 18-13 nichtmal ran. Ganz spontan würde ich desshalb schon sagen, dass Du auf jeden Fall ein 22er Ritzel vorne montieren solltest. Wenn dann 22-13 zu schwer ist kannst Du ja immer noch auf z.B. 22-15 schalten. Was gängig am MTB ist kann ich Dir nicht beantworten ...



Oh! Und mit nichten plante ich dir sowas unterschwellig zu unterstellen. Was ich zwischen den Zeilen gelesen hab war, dass man ja die Ritzel innerhalb der Kasette wechseln kann. Oder ja, ich wechsle das vordere ritzel um auf 22. Was ist nun sinnvoller? Pedalkick wärend des rollens geht zurzeit nur mit flash gordon technik. Ich bin nicht Flash Gordon.

@Pipi: Aber das gilt eher für reines Trial und nicht für Street, oder? Wenn ich so ca 15kmh drauf hab und drei vier Treppenstufen runterspringen will, dann bekommt man doch mit 18-15 niemals nicht das Vorderrad hoch genug um sanft mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig aufzukommen?!? edith: ach am mtb sind ja 26er dran, dass muss man ja auchnoch mitberechnen, hab ich garnicht bedacht. Da weiß ich ja garnicht wie sich 18-15 anfühlt. Mein Beachcruiser hat ne menge drehmoment (weiß nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll) in der Übersetzung, das Ding muss ziemlich leiden. Stoppies mit nem richtig schweren Frontgepräckträger machen Laune auf mein neues Hobby, aber ich will zu Anfang auch einfach ein wenig um die Häuser preschen, ich hab noch nie so ein leichtes Rad unter den Füßen gehabt..


----------



## regenmagichnich (18. September 2011)

ich merk wohl, das mir einfach die er"fahr"ung fehlt und dass ich mehr biken sollte, anstatt erstmal tausend fragen zu stellen...


----------



## jan_hl (18. September 2011)

regenmagichnich schrieb:


> Wenn ich so ca 15kmh drauf hab und drei vier Treppenstufen runterspringen will, dann bekommt man doch mit 18-15 niemals nicht das Vorderrad hoch genug um sanft mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig aufzukommen?!?


Man könnte sich auch einfach kurz vor dem Absprung ein wenig nach hinten lehnen oder einen kleinen Bunnyhop machen...


Du hast doch ein 24er? Da ist die Standardübersetzung 22:16 (Zumindest werden die Inspired Räder damit ausgeliefert)

22:16 = 1.375

um zu schauen was für ein Ritzel du hinten fahren müsstest wenn du vorne 18 hast:

18:15 = 1.2
18:14 = 1.285
18:13 = 1.384
18:12 = 1.5

D.h. wenn du die "Originalübersetzung" fahren möchtest, dann brauchst du bei deinem 18er vorne ein 13er Ritzel hinten.


Und das dir hier niemand antwortet liegt höchstwahrscheinlich daran, dass deine Frage nichts mit dem Eingangspost zu tun hat. Generell gilt: Pro Topic ein Thema. und wenn man dann noch einen Aussagekräftigen Titel wählt ("Hilfe, ich habe mein tretlager falsch eingeschraubt" oder "Welche Übersetzung fahre ich an einem 24er"), dann steigen die Chancen auf Beantwortung deiner Fragen enorm.


----------



## regenmagichnich (18. September 2011)

Tach

Ich muss noch üben meinen Körper zum Einsatz zu bringen, nach hinten hin erfordert das bei mir ein wenig Mut..

Dann werd ich mal schauen ob ich vielleicht für meine Kasette ein 12er oder ein 11er bekomm.

Okay, ja, leuchtet alles ein. Ich dachte mir, ich mach mal einen Sammel Threat. Aber ich will natürlich auch das Forum sauber halten! Also: Pro Topic ein Thema ab jetzt =)


Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## -OX- (21. September 2011)

Technischefrage:

habt Ihr zwischen Pedal und Kurbel eine ( spezielle ) Unterlegscheibe um die Kurbel vor dem eingraben des Pedals zu bewahren ? ??


----------



## erwinosius (21. September 2011)

ja


----------



## MrPinkySecret (25. September 2011)

Hey,
ich habe auch mal wieder Probleme an meinem Bike.
Mir ist jetzt schon zum dritten Mal der Kettenspanner gerissen/gebrochen.
Gerade habe ich vor der Haustür Zwei neue angebaut und ca. eine Stunde später ist er mir wieder beim Hüpfen auf dem Hinterrad gebrochen.

Mein Onkel hat mit schon mal einen aus Messing gebaut, doch auch dieser ist mir gestern kaputt gegangen.

Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich da noch machen soll. Ich zieh die Muttern zum fixieren des Hinterrades schon so fest wie es geht, es bringt jedoch nichts.
Ich werde gleich mal in den Keller gehen und Fotos von den besagten Teilen machen.
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand von euch was ich falsch mache.

Lg Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrPinkySecret (25. September 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Vielleicht sieht man es nicht so gut aber es ist die längliche Schraube, die immer herausreißt.


----------



## ecols (25. September 2011)

Schraub die Spanner wieder auf, sobald du die Muttern angezogen hast. Das Rad muss von selbst in der Richtigen Position bleiben. Der Spanner darf eigentlich keine haltende Funktion haben. Eventuell gerändelte Scheiben verwenden oder den Lack entfernen, falls das Rad arg rutscht.


----------



## jan_hl (26. September 2011)

Wenn dein Onkel dir den Kettenspanner aus Messing gemacht hat, dann kann er dir auch sicherlich sowas bauen:





Das ist ein Teil, was man von beiden Seiten aussen auf/in das Ausfallende legt und dann die Nabe durch das Loch festschraubt. Wenn man das so baut, dass das Loch die richtige Entfernung zu der Runden Ecke hat, dann ist die Kette gespannt und die Nabe wird vom Rahmen gestuetzt. Ein verrutschen ist somit ausgeschlossen. Schau einfach welchen Abstand du grob brauchst und lass dir dann von deinem Onkel mehrere Exemplare mit Schrittweiten von einem mm anfertigen und such dann da das raus was am besten passt.


----------



## MrPinkySecret (26. September 2011)

Ich werde ihn fragen. Sehr geile Idee.
Danke euch beiden


----------

